# SSL connection error



## AkilCampbell (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't get to gmail using explorer, chrome or firefox. Get error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error.


----------



## AkilCampbell (Apr 25, 2011)

*(net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error.*

Can't get to gmail using explorer, chrome or firefox. Get error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

See if this helps. It is written with Chrome in mind, but there are similar settings in all browsers. How to Fix Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): Unknown error in Chrome.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please do not make multiple threads on the same issue it can cause confusion thank you for understanding


----------

